# notebook



## aread (Dec 25, 2009)

Here are a few suggestions:

http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=2281698


----------



## jakeeib (Jan 8, 2008)

aread said:


> Here are a few suggestions:
> 
> http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=2281698


perfect thanks


----------

